# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  New map of mtDNA haplogroup H5

## Maciamo

Haplogroup H5 is thought to have originated around 12,000 years ago in West Asia, probably around the Fertile Crescent. It was found in four individuals of from the Pre-Pottery Neolithic B site of Tell Halula in Syria, dating from circa 6800 BCE. It was also found in Neolithic Germany, Minoan Greece, Bronze Age Siberia (Tagar culture), as well as Iron Age Poland and Denmark. H5a has also been found among the modern Xiongnu and Mongolians.

H5 seems to have a mostly Neolithic origin in Europe, although it is now rare in the Near/Middle East. H5a was probably also a minor Indo-European lineage linked to the diffusion of both R1a and R1b.

Modern hotspots include the southern Alps (Piedmont, Lombardy, Trentino, Slovenia, Croatia), the Latium, Wales, Romania and Latvia.




Note that I had less regional data to make this map. The distribution within France in particular is quite uncertain.

----------


## Sile

Is this another group* crossing* the black sea to modern Romania?
Seems to be a few like this from your previous maps

----------


## Maciamo

> Is this another group* crossing* the black sea to modern Romania?
> Seems to be a few like this from your previous maps


Are you thinking about K and T1 ?

----------


## Sile

> Are you thinking about K and T1 ?


to a degree
T1, HV, X ad J

----------


## FBS

Finally something on H5. Thanks for this post Maciamo.

----------


## Orillion

Yeah, thanks for this map, it's usually pretty hard to find detailed info about H5.

The map is pretty surprising though, as 23andme's H5 map shows a hotspot in Lebanon and Syria, while yours doesn't. I reckon there might be a branch from the original H5 population which migrated south instead of west... would you happen to have any info about this, please?

----------


## FrankN

Maciamo - you might want to cross-check your data with the one included in Supplementary Table S8 of the Brotherton 2013 aDNA study:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/arti...MC3978205/#SD2 (link to PDF supplement at the end of the main article).

The good thing with that table is that mtDNA H is broken down into 14 different subclades, giving you the opportunity for lots of new maps should you get bored :). Unfortunately, they don't give the overall share of H, so you need to interfere this from other sources (my figures further down always relate to the H4 share in total H, not overall). Anyway, for each of the 37 populations included, they have given their source, some of which might be available online (didn't check on it yet). 

I have especially noted high percentages of H5 (but no H5a) for Georgia (23.3%) and Karachay-Balkaria (24%). Volga-Ural is 0%! Balkans, Czech Republic and Germany may need to be darkened (each 15-16% H5/H5a combined), Estonia appears to high (4% H5/H5a), same with Slovakia (10%). They have 10 different sub-regions for Iberia, results there are quite a mess, from 0% in parts of Cantabria (Potes/ Pasiegros) to 15% in Catalonia. France has at least two regions (additionally, one of their various Basques may be French Basques), with Normandy (2.7%) being far below the French average (10%). Western Isles (where was that exactly, again?) is also rather low (8%).

----------


## mej74

According to 23andme, my 2 sisters & I are H5. I recently submitted my new sample to FTDNA & should have my results in a few weeks. Looking forward to learning more.

----------


## Judith

Could you please please please make a map for H4 based on the data collated on the FTDNA H4 project where 30+ places has been gathered? Like H5 France is very difficult to determine from the literature.

----------


## Apsurdistan

Found in mongolians? Maybe that's why I look kinda mongoloid.

----------


## ardyco

Hi, can anyone tell me what Y-DNA this would be associated with? Thanks

----------


## theQM

What I find interesting about this map is the dominant H5 rendered on this map.


I am going to focus on South Central South East and North.

Specifically Italy, N-E Romania and Estonia and the gap we see between Romania and Esotnia

This is speculation but there could be something to it...

1. Romans invaded Dacia (Romania area/Carpathian Mountains) in 99-101 AD something like that
2. The so called Free Dacians moved north, well look at Estonia on the map is way north
2. Romans colonized South Central Dacia the area for few hundreds of years
4. The Swedes pushed from the North - look at the lower H5 on the area separating the higher H5

Now how one can explain the higher H5 we see around Rome or northen Italy and the one we see in Estonia.

There is alot of chatter that the Estonians have alot of DNA from the Free Dacians (the one that refused Roman domination and moved N-E and some all the way to the Baltics)

I dont push for conspiration theories but I really want to understand this H5 group.

----------

